# Multi Channel Season Pass!!!



## Patranus (Sep 15, 2007)

As a new Tivo user, I was horrified to find out that there is no way to record a program the airs on multiple channels.

Say for instance I wanted to record Cops. Currently Cops airs on KTVU Fox, KICU Ind, Court TV, Spike TV, and a few others. 

There is currently no way for me to record every airing of Cops. The only option as of now is to set up multiple season passes for each channel. 

Creating a "Whish List" leaves me with such shows as "Animal Cop" and "Animal Cops New York", which is unacceptable.

If I were to view upcoming listings for Cops it would show me all of the Cops episodes regardless of the channel. The Tivo already knows what the program is, it should not be hard to figure out what to record on a program basis.

There might be a solution but I have not found it.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

This is a corner case, and in the years I've had TiVo I've only seen a couple of people ask for this. And most of their cases are easily dealt with by Wishlists.

When shows have a common word for the title it is harder, but there are still methods that might help. Try using quotes (so "Cops") and add a Category limiter (to whatever Category 'Cops' is in). Then only shows with 'Cops' in the title, in the *same* category, will match the Wishlist.

If Cops is in multiple categories, try each one for the one that provides the best results.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

I am also requesting this feature. Wishlists are a workaround, but not a correct solution.

In my case, I was trying to record a show on NBC, "The Event." There was a conflict on the primary NBC network channel, but the upcoming episodes showed the show airing on a number of other affiliated channels (USA, Universal, I think a couple others) so I simply selected a season pass for another channel. What I did not realize was that after the first couple episodes aired, these affiliates were no longer airing the program, and I missed a number of episodes until I realized the show wasn't recording.

I'd really like to be able to schedule a season pass, and simply select the checkboxes of the channels I'd like the TiVo to consider. Yes, in retrospect I could have used a wishlist, but I didn't know that I needed to do that at the time.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Just set up multiple Season Passes. I have a bunch.

It's easy to do if you start from "View upcoming episodes."

You also can them move them on the Season Pass Manager to make one have a higher priority over another.

In some cases like shows that are both first run and in syndicated reruns in a bunch of places (like Cops), it's a good way to set up what's important - the new shows, and let the reruns be at the bottom to pick up when there's a free time slot and space. You can keep all the new shows (until I delete if you choose) and choose to have just 10 reruns no matter where they came from. There's no way to get that kind of fine control with one SP.

For example, Dr, Who is on PBS (HD, and I have 3 PBS sources with even more with the subchannels), BBC America (SD only here) and SciFy (HD.) I can get the HD epps first when I can.


----------



## musicals68 (Jul 5, 2008)

chrispitude said:


> I am also requesting this feature. Wishlists are a workaround, but not a correct solution.


Well said! I've had this complaint forever as well.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

I was surprised when a friend with a FIOS DVR told me that she could do this. I use FIOS through TiVo and was a little jealous of the capability. Yes, I just set multiple season passes but it would be easier to set one pass and specify "all channels." That would especially be useful when one is unaware that a show airs on multiple channels.


----------

